# American Dingos/Carolina Dogs



## Viburmum (Dec 13, 2020)

Ive had 2 native american dingos in my life. They are gone now.  They were amazing creatures.  One came to me out of the wild. Wondering if others have experienced this and are any of yall seeing them in the wild when out hunting scouting, etc. ???


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 13, 2020)

I have seen a few but none in the wild.


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 13, 2020)

Never heard of such


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Dingo's are only native to Australia,,,,if there is such a thing as an American dingo,,,,it's not native,,,,never heard of such,,,,

A dingo is what makes up part of an Australian cattle dog,,,,


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 13, 2020)

I googled it and sure enough it’s a real critter. I think American Dingo is a nickname maybe? One pic looks like old yellar, but I thought he was a cur?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2020)

When I was a youngun growing up in Wheeler County along the Oconee River Swamp, we`d see one ever once in a while. I`ve never seen on in Southwest Georgia, but I`m sure the Apalachicola National Forest and other isolated areas of the Panhandle has some.

Most people have never heard of them. Since they`ve been here at least 12,000 years, I`d say that makes them native, just as all pariah type dogs are.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Scott Rogers (Dec 13, 2020)

Had one (freckles) for 14 years . Miss him a lot. smart and quite the personality

Got him when he was about 6 weeks old. His momma got picked up and sent to a dog rescue person in pine mountain while pregnant`.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 13, 2020)

There are still a few kennels in South Carolina that have “ Carolina dogs” or “swamp dogs”. They are few and far between. There are some interesting readings on them. They are survivors. I’ve heard of them being called Dixie dingos, my guess that’s a nickname.  Much like the Marsh tacky ponies, they are DNA tested before being registered.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm just saying that the dingo is not native to the US


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> There are still a few kennels in South Carolina that have “ Carolina dogs” or “swamp dogs”. They are few and far between. There are some interesting readings on them. They are survivors. I’ve heard of them being called Dixie dingos, my guess that’s a nickname.  Much like the Marsh tacky ponies, they are DNA tested before being registered.




Yessir. Marshtackies, Criolla cattle, yeller dogs, red wolves, braided whips, and Cracker Cowboys.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 13, 2020)

Nic I noticed an ad in The market bulletin for Cracker cattle for sale. That was December 2nd by a Mr. jones in Jesup.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2020)

fishfryer said:


> Nic I noticed an ad in The market bulletin for Cracker cattle for sale. That was December 2nd by a Mr. jones in Jesup.




A man just a few miles north of Donalsonville on HWY 91 has a herd of Criolla cattle, and he has some stock for sale. I pulled off in the ditch nd got some pictures of a lot of his herd. I`ll try to post em up in a day or two. That is some fine stock.


----------



## dtala (Dec 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm just saying that the dingo is not native to the US



pay attention now...yer talking about different dogs. There is such a dog as a Carolina "dingo" dog, . 12,000 years native.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2020)

DNA studies have linked the American Dingo to the other primitive dogs of the world. Their DNA is a dead giveaway that they are very old.


----------



## Viburmum (Dec 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun growing up in Wheeler County along the Oconee River Swamp, we`d see one ever once in a while. I`ve never seen on in Southwest Georgia, but I`m sure the Apalachicola National Forest and other isolated areas of the Panhandle has some.
> 
> Most people have never heard of them. Since they`ve been here at least 12,000 years, I`d say that makes them native, just as all pariah type dogs are.


Thanks Nick


----------



## Viburmum (Dec 13, 2020)

Lets just call them Carolina Dogs.  They are not Australian Dingos. They ARE native to north america, just some folks call them Dixie Dingos because they are similar.  I was on a Carolina Dog Facebook page today and heard many stories similar to mine of befriending and taking home these feral dogs.  They are not considered wild because they were in context with the nativie americans for thousands of years and hand an instinct to bond with people so not truly wild. Google it bet you will dig it.


Cmp1 said:


> I'm just saying that the dingo is not native to the US


----------



## Viburmum (Dec 13, 2020)

Scott Rogers said:


> Had one (freckles) for 14 years . Miss him a lot. smart and quite the personality
> 
> Got him when he was about 6 weeks old. His momma got picked up and sent to a dog rescue person in pine mountain while pregnant`.


awesome !!!


----------



## Viburmum (Dec 13, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


>


 1999 Found in Oconee National Forest Green County Found her walking along highway and called her to me .  She was amazing.  Sure miss her.


----------



## Viburmum (Dec 14, 2020)

Viburmum said:


> Thanks Nick


I saw a black one on the shoulder of I75 near cordele, sniffing along a fence line.  I stopped and whistled to it, but it was gone like a vapor just like that...i think only the very young ones are likely to come to you


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2020)

She was a good looking dog.  They tend to be smart.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> She was a good looking dog.  They tend to be smart.



It’s the same around the world. Their used to living around the edges of people. If you can catch one they tame and are smart. This one is from Taiwan, look at the similarities.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2020)

I've seen several trailcam pics of them from Wilcox County.


----------



## Maydog (Dec 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun growing up in Wheeler County along the Oconee River Swamp, we`d see one ever once in a while. I`ve never seen on in Southwest Georgia, but I`m sure the Apalachicola National Forest and other isolated areas of the Panhandle has some.
> 
> Most people have never heard of them. Since they`ve been here at least 12,000 years, I`d say that makes them native, just as all pariah type dogs are.


Nick,
Look up the adventures of Bill and Surfdude. There is one of these dogs that a guy post about his daily feeding and interactions w


----------



## Maydog (Dec 18, 2020)

If you're on Facebook look up a page called the Adventures of Bill and Surfdude.
It's about a guy that feeds and interacts with one of the dogs daily in Panacea, Fl


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Back in the late 70's I was running a trampoline in the Oconee river swamp on the Lauren's/Truetlen county line. I was down in a creek bed and had one come by me close enough to get a good look. Didn't know what it was at the time but was real surprised to see a dog so far back in the swamp.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Tugboat1 said:


> Back in the late 70's I was running a trampoline in the Oconee river swamp on the Lauren's/Truetlen county line. I was down in a creek bed and had one come by me close enough to get a good look. Didn't know what it was at the time but was real surprised to see a dog so far back in the swamp.


Trap line


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2020)

The general supposition is that they are the dogs of all the hundreds of thousands of Indians that were wiped out from disease and warfare. They were left to their own devices, and reverted back to the pariah dog type, as dogs tend to do all over the world when left on their own.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> The general supposition is that they are the dogs of all the hundreds of thousands of Indians that were wiped out from disease and warfare. They were left to their own devices, and reverted back to the pariah dog type, as dogs tend to do all over the world when left on their own.


Their DNA is among the first branches of dogdom.


----------



## lampern (Dec 21, 2020)

Would this dog have Carolina yellow dog in it?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2020)

I wouldn’t think so just by the ears. Only way to tell for sure is a DNA test.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2020)

Tugboat1 said:


> Their DNA is among the first branches of dogdom.


John Lawson in 1700 described a lot of the Indian dogs as being "Seemingly little more than wolves made tame by starving and beating."


----------



## lampern (Dec 22, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I wouldn’t think so just by the ears. Only way to tell for sure is a DNA test.


Dog is deceased but was found by the roadside in Georgia


----------

